# How to setup the Eheim classic external filter...



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have a clue. This was given to me by a friend last september and I have never gotten round to setting it up as I was never given any instruction... I simply looked at it and almost cried, it looks so complicated. 

Anyhoo, I have a 3ft tank empty, and fishies needing to go in it so how does this big thing work? I have cleaned it all and it's ready to go but I don't know what goes where or why. Help?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Eheim Classic Canister Cleaning Instructions

EHEIM On-Line Manual


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

does it have the sponge inside or ceramic tubes and 3 stage sponge filters?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have a clue. I don't know which is which or what is where LOL.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

wohic said:


> Eheim Classic Canister Cleaning Instructions
> 
> EHEIM On-Line Manual


Thanks for these but they don't help LOL

I dont know which is the intake tube and what the heck are double tap valves?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

the water is sucked in the bottom and blown out the top, has the plastic cage inside the filter got stones and sponges or just sponges?
the double tap valves are attached to the hoses so you can "unscrew" the hoses when cleaning out the filter.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for trying to help but I give up. Feck of Mr filter, the fishies aint movin LOL!


----------

